# 1938 ELGIN BLUEBIRD on CL



## szathmarig (Jun 21, 2017)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6144221415.html


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 21, 2017)

FIRST $5500 or reasonable offer takes it!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2017)

Old news....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Old news....



More like reruns than news.

I like when i see ads like these,  
"first xyz $$$ takes it". It reads like come and get, look at the pretty... lol, as tho it was a deal, lots of ads around here use this terminology,  I don't get it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Is this ad in syndication yet?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Actually thats a new owner, Dan, Shadow on ebay. 
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 21, 2017)

It's missing some expensive parts.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> It's missing some expensive parts.



It's not really missing as much as people think.  That's the low end Bluebird.


----------



## spoker (Jun 22, 2017)

low end?what no power windows?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Before someone pulls the trigger on this one they need to do some research here and see the original ads for this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2017)

spoker said:


> low end?what no power windows?



Pretty much.  No speedo, no chain guard, basic rack, no horn/light button, no tank light and light on the fender.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Before someone pulls the trigger on this one they need to do some research here and see the original ads for this bike. V/r Shawn



This is the BB with the large hole in the tank.  I'd love to see the tank from the inside.


----------

